# Budget AV Receiver recommendations?



## himeshlem79 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a budget AV Receiver for my 2 Elac F5 floor standing speakers. Primary purpose is for music listening..and occasionally for watching movies on my LG C8. I have no plans to add additional speakers now.
Do I need a 7.2Channel Denon X1500H ?
or a basic X250BT 5.2Channel does the job ?
or any other brand/model suggestions ?
Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Without knowing what the budget is it will be impossible for anyone to give you legitimate suggestions. "budget receiver" means different things to different people.

I do notice that your receiver choices are for HT configurations but you mention it's for 2 channel. Do you need all the HT options and gizmos if you aren't going to use them?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

The best value "budget" receiver that I've seen available currently is the Sony STR-DH790 that was available up until last week via Amazon for $348. I ended up purchasing one last week because my attempts to build a separate HT solution sans receiver dismally failed and after my Yamaha experience I was not going to put out more than $350 for another one. The DH-790 came in $2 below my limit . That's a pretty low price for a 7.2 channel receiver and one of the first things I'd be doing when I get it is open it up to find out how they managed to do it.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Sony club B!


----------

